# Investigation Committee Interview



## GeNomeZ (Jul 6, 2013)

I just got the call that the investigation committee will be coming to see my wife and I this Monday evening. I've had the opportunity to have a few conversations with two of the three gentlemen that will be visiting with us. I was expecting to be waiting a while to hear from them as I just submitted my petition on 6/25 although I did already meet the petition committee on 6/27. Wish me luck! 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## AnthonyPomilia357 (Jul 6, 2013)

Good luck! What lodge are you petitioning for?

Master Mason from Metamora/Hadley Lodge No. 210 of the GL of MI


----------



## GeNomeZ (Jul 6, 2013)

AnthonyPomilia357 said:


> Good luck! What lodge are you petitioning for?
> 
> Master Mason from Metamora/Hadley Lodge No. 210 of the GL of MI



Thanks!

Boynton Lodge #236 in South Florida


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Zaden (Jul 6, 2013)

Good luck!


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Jul 6, 2013)

Good luck, it should go nicely. You must have timed it just right. Sometimes it can 
take a while.

Senior Steward - Granbury #392
Junior Deacon - Glen Rose #525


----------



## 1mic2 (Jul 9, 2013)

I have a question? Should a person who has put in a petition be speaking about what he's trying to pursue? I ask this because it was something I was told. I too have a up coming investigation tomorrow.

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## dfreybur (Jul 9, 2013)

1mic2 said:


> Should a person who has put in a petition be speaking about what he's trying to pursue? I ask this because it was something I was told. I too have a up coming investigation tomorrow.



I'm not sure I understand your question.  What are you trying to pursue?

Let's say you intend to go straight into the Shrine.  Be honest about that so don't say you intend to go through the line.  No lodges regret getting dues from a brother who's active elsewhere.


----------



## 1mic2 (Jul 9, 2013)

Ok let me clear up my question. For a person who has petitioned to be a Mason should he be discussing with anyone that he is planning to become a Mason/has petitioned a lodge? I just a question from a man that's pursuing to become a Brother

Sent from my LG-MS770 using Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## crono782 (Jul 9, 2013)

With your immediate family, absolutely. Having your family on board will be essential to your masonic experience. Probably, just use your discretion with your peers. There are a lot of misinformed folks out there when it comes to masonry. Better to not skew your experience by some armchair history channel buff.


----------

